
The Design of the Connection Machine - rbanffy
http://www.tamikothiel.com/theory/cm_txts/index.html
======
rbanffy
"We didn't want to build a computer that looked just like a refrigerator or a
washing machine, even if that was the most "practical" and "functional" way to
package it. We wanted the design to express the excitement we felt about the
machine and about its potential to revolutionize computer architecture."

:-)

